# R-22 replacements: R421, R422b, R422d, nu22, R22a



## Tony2218

I have recently started researching some R-22 replacements, but have received mixed reviews. So far the Mfg says r421 is the most efficient substitute. R422 b and d are also a good substitute and can be dropped in or added to r22. Nu22 and r22a are Eco friendly and can also be dropped on or added to R22. I spoke with a Manufacturing Engineer who has tested the Nu22 and r22a and said that they had a very slight loss of efficiency. Does anyone know some facts they can contribute. I am getting ready to use the 422d ($230 for 25#), but I am hesitant to add on to R-22. Figured I would recover the R22 first and charge with R422d. Any thought?


----------



## Tony2218

Other note: frostycool is selling r22a at $140. That is hard to beat if Otis efficient and can be dropped in,


----------



## beenthere

Tony2218 said:


> Other note: frostycool is selling r22a at $140. That is hard to beat if Otis efficient and can be dropped in,


Considering its not approved for use in the USA on systems that contain more then 5 ounces. If your in the USA, don't use it.


----------



## ThatHVACguy

Just my 2 cents... If you are worried about effiency then the why are we talking about an R22 system?


----------



## Tony2218

I have a bunch of rental property that have r22 systems and would not be economical to change them out.


----------



## PenguinAir

*R-22*

R422D has been known to have issues at medium to low temperatures, so if you're somewhere that it gets chilly I wouldn't recommend it, and I would just say go with Nu-22b, it's a consistent product, and when those units need to be replaced you can get something with a little more efficiency.


----------



## Tony2218

Thanks for the input. I purchased the 422d but have been apprehensive to use it yet u til I have all the info. I am in GA, where it doesn't get to cold.


----------



## WyrTwister

Tony2218 said:


> Other note: frostycool is selling r22a at $140. That is hard to beat if Otis efficient and can be dropped in,



Is that the propane and / or butane stuff ?

God bless
Wyr


----------



## coolingitrite

hec with this crap. we should send a bunch of evaporators into space and run the ductwork down to earth.. then we can use water as a refrigerant

its all crap.

if 410 is ozone friendly, why can't we vent it.. keep the 22.. I am half way to death anyways.. got about 25 good more years .


----------



## WyrTwister

coolingitrite said:


> hec with this crap. we should send a bunch of evaporators into space and run the ductwork down to earth.. then we can use water as a refrigerant
> 
> its all crap.
> 
> if 410 is ozone friendly, why can't we vent it.. keep the 22.. I am half way to death anyways.. got about 25 good more years .


 
If I had to bet , I would say the ozone hole and global warming are a scam .

God bless
Wyr


----------



## beenthere

coolingitrite said:


> hec with this crap. we should send a bunch of evaporators into space and run the ductwork down to earth.. then we can use water as a refrigerant
> 
> its all crap.
> 
> if 410 is ozone friendly, why can't we vent it.. keep the 22.. I am half way to death anyways.. got about 25 good more years .


Only because the EPA made the reg that says no venting of refrigerants. Same as you are not allowed to vent R134A. R410A wasn't even invented when the no venting regs came out.


----------



## wetbar

I know this thread is old, but had one question. Tony said "Nu22 and r22a are Eco friendly and can also be dropped on or added to R22." I didnt think you could add nu22 to an R-22 system. So I don't have to recover and pull a vac and start clean?


----------



## beenthere

Don't mix refrigerants. You end up with unknown saturation temps.


----------

